# 2016 The year of Furry Media



## snowcanine (Feb 26, 2016)

Is it just me or does it seem like this year has more furry stuff coming out? 

Not only did Kung Fu Panda 3 drop earlier this year, but we got Zootopia, The Boy and the Beast, Ratchet and Clank and possibly Sly Cooper coming out this year. 

Hell even Power Rangers is having its theme be Furries this season in Japan. 


Think it is all a coincidence?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah it totally is, Furries own this year now. >:3


----------

